# 1st Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group, Fort Bragg, N.C.



## BonannoQbano (Oct 1, 2008)

I live in Mount Pleasant, SC and Richie went to school with my cousins wife at Wando High School..

Such a tragic loss. My thoughts are with Julie, Rich, and Eddie today, and the two young men and their family as well.



The Department of Defense announced today the death of three soldiers who were supporting Operation Enduring Freedom. They died Sept. 29 in Yakhchal, Afghanistan, from wounds suffered when their vehicle encountered an improvised explosive device during mounted operations.   They were assigned to the 1st Battalion, 7th Special Forces Group, Fort Bragg, N.C.

            Killed were:

            Capt. Richard G. Cliff Jr., 29, of Mount Pleasant, S.C.

            Sgt. 1st Class Jamie S. Nicholas, 32, of Maysel, W.Va.

            Sgt. 1st Class Gary J. Vasquez, 33, of Round Lake, Ill. 

            For more information media may contact the U.S. Army Special Operations Command public affairs office at (910) 432-6005, or go to the following Website: http://news.soc.mil/. 


http://www.charleston.net/news/2008/oct/01/another_local_soldier_killed56388/


----------



## Trip_Wire (Oct 1, 2008)

RIP Warriors — Brothers


----------



## moobob (Oct 1, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Oct 1, 2008)

RIP Brothers. You will be missed.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 1, 2008)

RIP Brothers, Blue Skies.  Your watch is over.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 1, 2008)

My condolences on your loss...

Rest in Peace, Soldiers.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Oct 1, 2008)

RIP brothers.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Oct 1, 2008)

Rest Well, Soldiers.


----------



## 275ANGER! (Oct 1, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## rv808 (Oct 2, 2008)

RIP Warriors, and thank you for your service.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 2, 2008)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## lancero (Oct 2, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 2, 2008)

Rest In Peace, brothers.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 2, 2008)

Rest Easy Warriors


----------



## car (Oct 2, 2008)

RIP Warriors


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 2, 2008)

Rest easy gentlemen. You are not forgotten.


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Oct 2, 2008)

RIP Warriors.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 2, 2008)

RIP Warriors

Prayers out to your families and to yours also, BonannoQbano.

LL


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 2, 2008)

RIP, brave souls.  My prayers to the families


----------



## infantryguy82 (Oct 2, 2008)

RIP warriors. My prayers are with your families at this tragic time.


----------



## Viper1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Rest in Peace.....


----------

